# Window Tint



## jpalmer51 (Jun 16, 2004)

My new 545 came in today and will be ready for pick up in a few days. I have to order my tint ASAP so wondered what everyone thopught looked good. I have black sapfire metallic paint. The BMW saleman said that the cool chrome tint looks really good on a black 545. Any comments or suggestions?>


----------



## Blubim (Jan 9, 2004)

jpalmer51 said:


> My new 545 came in today and will be ready for pick up in a few days. I have to order my tint ASAP so wondered what everyone thopught looked good. I have black sapfire metallic paint. The BMW saleman said that the cool chrome tint looks really good on a black 545. Any comments or suggestions?>


Chrome tint is for pimps, IMO.

Go with the best: Huper Optik ceramic tint. It costs more, but has higher heat and UV reflection at a lighter tint % than conventional metallic tint. Keep in mind that if you have a black interior you can go with a lighter tint and it will look darker. I have 40% here in PA and I like it--does the job but it's not too dark. Huper Optik has a lifetime waranty against cracking, bubbling and fading. And it won't affect radio reception. And no, I don't work for the company. Because Fivers (at least E39s, not sure about E60s) have the radio antenna embedded in the rear defroster wiring, there have been complaints that metallic tint affects radio reception. I wouldn't say it is a common complaint but there have been reported issues.

Another point to keep in mind are the laws in your state. You don't mention where you live but if it's outside the sunbelt states you risk getting pulled over and ticketed (or failing inspection) with very dark tint. For non-sunbelt states, 40 or 50% shouldn't get you into trouble--even if the law says it's illegal. 35% might--plenty of people in NJ complain about being ticketed for it. Darker than that and you're asking for trouble anywhere outside of FLA, AZ. NM, NV, etc . . .

Hope this helps.


----------



## drewmvshs (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, I have a 98 528i and I've upgraded the lights all around to look like the newer 5 series (not the brand new 5) and I dont have tinting. I was wondering about getting it, is the ceramic tint or chrome that you are talking about like the tint on the lexus SUV's?? My car is a dark oxford metallic green, should I get black or chrome? Is the point just to keep people from seeing inside, cause I kinda like people seeing who is driving the car, lol. Also, about how much is the cost for the tint and labor. Thanks for the help. You can PM me if you want.
andrew


----------



## Blubim (Jan 9, 2004)

drewmvshs said:


> Hey, I have a 98 528i and I've upgraded the lights all around to look like the newer 5 series (not the brand new 5) and I dont have tinting. I was wondering about getting it, is the ceramic tint or chrome that you are talking about like the tint on the lexus SUV's?? My car is a dark oxford metallic green, should I get black or chrome? Is the point just to keep people from seeing inside, cause I kinda like people seeing who is driving the car, lol. Also, about how much is the cost for the tint and labor. Thanks for the help. You can PM me if you want.
> andrew


"Chrome" tint is reflective metallic tint. Ceramic ctint omes in various types (including reflective) but black is the most common. I paid about $400 installed for six windows (i.e. all of them except windshield.) Mine was done by Andretti Glass in Allentown, PA (yes, that Andretti).

$400 is fairly expensive for tint: regular metallic tint costs in the $200-$225 range installed (on a Fiver) depending on where you live and who does it. I would not install any product that did not have a lifetime, full replacement guarantee, as installing tint well is an art and it's easy to screw up.

The problem with metallic tint is that to get true heat and UV rejection (important to me, as I have an infant) you need to go quite dark. Not the case with ceramic. If you just want the limo look and don't want anyone to see you then just get as dark as you want and take your chances with the state troopers.

One addl point: ceramic tint is thicker than metallic tint and is harder to install. It also takes at least 30 days to fully cure, depending on the ambient temp, whereas metallic tint cures much faster.


----------



## jpalmer51 (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for info. I just couldnt decide. The dealership promised I wouldnt be disapointed so went with cool crome.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

jpalmer51 said:


> My new 545 came in today and will be ready for pick up in a few days. I have to order my tint ASAP so wondered what everyone thopught looked good. I have black sapfire metallic paint. The BMW saleman said that the cool chrome tint looks really good on a black 545. Any comments or suggestions?>


 The chrome tint will have a metallic component that interferes with the embedded antena in the rear window, affect radar detectors, etc. I have Huper Optik on my car and I have been very happy with it. There are other more inexpensive non metallic films like Madico Charcool (not Charcoal) and 3M also has a non metallic premium film.


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm going with a regular black tint, preferably ceramic based, 35% around.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

heezy545i said:


> I'm going with a regular black tint, preferably ceramic based, 35% around.


 As far as I know there are only 2 ceramic films in the market, Huper Optik and Pinnacle by FormulaOne.


----------

